# Hiking Spots



## ArachnoDude (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, anyone know of any good hiking spots for tarantuls in central california? I live in the bay area and want to go exploring durring the summer


----------



## sntcruzan (Jan 22, 2008)

*SF Bay Area Tarantula Society*

A Dude,
Well, we at SF BATS are going to be doing just that this summer/fall. Also Chris is going to do some hikes ,too
Fred


----------



## ArachnoDude (Jan 23, 2008)

sntcruzan said:


> A Dude,
> Well, we at SF BATS are going to be doing just that this summer/fall. Also Chris is going to do some hikes ,too
> Fred


Cool, Can I Come With? (Hows That Thai Tiger And Chili Copper Btw?, A Minatrix Molted woot )


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 23, 2008)

and i'm still trying to arrange for a bats/scabies camping trip in 2008


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 23, 2008)

i hope this camping trip is out of state or somewhere where i can see different sp of tarantula. my target right now is A. belhei, A moderatum, A sp new river rump


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 23, 2008)

negative Genei

shooting for ~central CA

Monterey or maybe Kings County

heh, monterey means ~king of the mountain i think


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 23, 2008)

do you know what T sp. i'm going to see in that place ?


----------



## sntcruzan (Jan 24, 2008)

The t's are doing great. Follow our website for hikes,etc.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 24, 2008)

it is likely nobody does, exactly, Genei


the USA/CA Aphonopelma are in dire need of more work.  Brent Hendrickson (might have not spelled his last name right) is trying to get a DNA based study going on them.  i haven't been able to find a single frickin tarantula to send to him though


----------



## josh_r (Jan 27, 2008)

genei, A. behlei and 'new river rust' are locally common where i live. if you ever make it out to arizona, let me know and i can show you some of these spiders as well as dozens of other species. 

arachnodude, all u gotta do is go look. aphonopelma are very common around the bay area. look around road cuts in the hills. they are out there. ya just gotta look. there are also calisoga longitarsus that are very common. dont confuse these with tarantulas as they are not T's. still very cool tho.


----------



## ArachnoDude (Jan 27, 2008)

cool, thanks for all the replies guys. do you guys think the tarantulas wont die out with this cold and windy weather?


----------



## josh_r (Jan 27, 2008)

they will be just fine man. they do it every year  the temps inside the plugges burrow will stay much more consistent than the air and surface temps. try looking in march and april.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 27, 2008)

josh_r said:


> genei, A. behlei and 'new river rust' are locally common where i live. if you ever make it out to arizona, let me know and i can show you some of these spiders as well as dozens of other species.
> 
> arachnodude, all u gotta do is go look. aphonopelma are very common around the bay area. look around road cuts in the hills. they are out there. ya just gotta look. there are also calisoga longitarsus that are very common. dont confuse these with tarantulas as they are not T's. still very cool tho.


I'm willing to go down there on summer to get some of those babies and see their habitat.


----------



## ArachnoDude (Jan 27, 2008)

anyone have a guess about how deep their burrows are?


----------



## josh_r (Jan 28, 2008)

ArachnoDude said:


> anyone have a guess about how deep their burrows are?


the burrows are usually around 2 to 3 feet deep. calisoga burrows from what ive seen are more along the lines of 8 to 12 inches deep


----------



## ArachnoDude (Jan 30, 2008)

so bringing a shovel a long isnt a bad idea  i dont really wanna stick my hand in a burrow


----------



## sntcruzan (Jan 30, 2008)

They usually come out quick with a splash of water.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 30, 2008)

in the spring, the best method ive found to get them out is to take a blade of grass and tease them out of their burrow. you can get them about a foot away from their burrow or more a majority of the time. this way you arent destroying habitat


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 30, 2008)

Josh im coming down there on spring maybe we can go bug hunting together.


----------



## ArachnoDude (Feb 1, 2008)

cool, ill try the gras method  but dam its raining a lot lately..


----------



## josh_r (Feb 3, 2008)

genei, just let me know when u come down.

arachnodude, you may as well not try right now. its too cold and the rains will keep them under. they will have their burrows plugged right now and you will never find them


----------



## dtknow (Feb 3, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> it is likely nobody does, exactly, Genei
> 
> 
> the USA/CA Aphonopelma are in dire need of more work.  Brent Hendrickson (might have not spelled his last name right) is trying to get a DNA based study going on them.  i haven't been able to find a single frickin tarantula to send to him though


Haha...I had plans to send Brent a few MM. Must be this screwy weather but I was totally out of luck!


----------

